# Proposed Amendments to the Statewide Oyster Proclamation



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good post Ed. I agree with the proposed changes. Experienced managers would have tried to amend the harvest in 2015. But oyster reefs can expand and recover with a little help. The historic floods did bring needed nutrients to the Texas bay systems and most marine life will benefit over time, including oysters.( the bottom of the food chain quickly and the swimmers two to four years out) . Barring any other historic events, Texas coastal fish production should be in a growth period for a few years.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Good post Ed. I agree with the proposed changes. Experienced managers would have tried to amend the harvest in 2015. But oyster reefs can expand and recover with a little help. The historic floods did bring needed nutrients to the Texas bay systems and most marine life will benefit over time, including oysters.( the bottom of the food chain quickly and the swimmers two to four years out) . Barring any other historic events, Texas coastal fish production should be in a growth period for a few years.


If only there was more reef management and not the strip mining approach I witnessed these past few years. St James and Copano was quite a show. Many great spots with good vertical relief were knocked flat. So we shall see how the fishery fares... some areas do seem healthier but the volume of boats on the water this year, wow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The best argument against people that believe oyster reefs "need" oyster boats to drag them to keep them growing was from a buddy of mine...he stated "Karankawa indians must have had a hell of an oyster boat fleet".
Mother nature does not need man!


----------

